# Video of Wade and I'm drooling....



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/heat/news/draft2003_index.html

Also videos of Bosh and Pavel.

Unfortunentely, I think those 3 guys now go 4-6.

Euro-Finley anyone?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i think wade should be available for you at 7. canyou imagine if the bulls got the ROY?


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

how come it doesnt work for me


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

did you just say pavel is gonna be the "euro-finley" .. hes a center and wade is american .....   ...... i dont get it


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Can you say kick *** web site?

Besides Caron, this website may be the only good thing the Heat have going.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!
> did you say "euro-finley" ..


Pietras.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Haha... he owned Keith Bogans in there. Did you see that look of frustration?


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

TJ's jumpshot looked pretty good, nice form. I still think he's goin in that 4-6 range, along with bosh and pavel.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

lol, everyone looks amazing in these clips... Ford didn't miss one jump shot...


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Haha... he owned Keith Bogans in there. Did you see that look of frustration?


Yea, Wade crossed over Nicholas pretty good one time too. 

I also ran the Nicholas and Bogans highlights and they didn't show Wade giving up any layups.

----------------------------

I think Riley desperately wants to trade for a great vet and is using the Heat web site to hype up the prospects.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, Wade crossed over Nicholas pretty good one time too.
> ...


You could be right. I also didn't see Pat in any of those videos besides the TJ Ford. Did I miss him elsewhere?


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

the crossover from wade is a beautiful thing to watch.. PAVEL is looking like a friggin beast.. but i heard he has BACK PROBLEMS.. i read on www.nba.com/clippers in the Q and A section



How did the workout go this morning?
"I did not work a lot due to a pain in my back. But the coaching staff was very kind to me and understood my problem." 

Who else have you worked out for?
"I have already flown to Seattle and Utah for workouts." 

What do you think you need to work on to prepare yourself for the NBA next season?
"I must work very hard, both on my body and my game. I need to gain experience also." 

What qualities do you respect most in opponents and teammates?
"I like players who work very hard and play as a team for the team." 



LINK : http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/Clipperscom_QA_With_Pavel_Po-78203-57.html


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

lang looks good to me.. (although he doesn't do much)... he's like another baby shaq


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> lang looks good to me.. (although he doesn't do much)... he's like another baby shaq


He reminded me of Curry in that video... dunks the same, same body type, good hands...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> He reminded me of Curry in that video... dunks the same, same body type, good hands...


Yep, same thing I thought... minus a couple inches. Same thing for the Sofo kid.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, same thing I thought... minus a couple inches. Same thing for the Sofo kid.


Sofo looked like a slimer Nene Hilario... He isn't as wide as Curry or Lang.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> lol, everyone looks amazing in these clips... Ford didn't miss one jump shot...


I'm not sure I saw anyone miss a jump shot in any of those clips, actually. The thing that impressed me the most was definitely Wade's defense. I expect him to be able to score easily on Drew Nicholas, but he defended Bogans like a frickin monster. As far as the rest of the videos...did anyone else notice how James Lang was picking up the basketballs like they were minis? He's gotta have gigantic Elton-ish hands (I'm sure his mother also has huge hands:grinning: ). Pavel should be a terror in the lanes right away if he gets playing time. Anyone else think Jules Camara could be a Keon Clark-type player if he gets a chance? Reece Gaines looked decent except for bricking a layup...how does that happen? Props to the Heat. I wish the Bulls would do videos like these.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> You could be right. I also didn't see Pat in any of those videos besides the TJ Ford. Did I miss him elsewhere?


I saw Riley in the Collison video... not sure why they are working him out unless they want to move down though...


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carver401</b>!
> how come it doesnt work for me


----------



## bullsinjection (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I saw anyone miss a jump shot in any of those clips, actually. The thing that impressed me the most was definitely Wade's defense. I expect him to be able to score easily on Drew Nicholas, but he defended Bogans like a frickin monster. As far as the rest of the videos...did anyone else notice how James Lang was picking up the basketballs like they were minis? He's gotta have gigantic Elton-ish hands (I'm sure his mother also has huge hands:grinning: ). Pavel should be a terror in the lanes right away if he gets playing time. Anyone else think Jules Camara could be a Keon Clark-type player if he gets a chance? Reece Gaines looked decent except for bricking a layup...how does that happen? Props to the Heat. I wish the Bulls would do videos like these.


Lang looks like an awesome prospect right now. With his size and hands he should be able to catch and score in the paint right away.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsinjection</b>!
> 
> 
> Lang looks like an awesome prospect right now. With his size and hands he should be able to catch and score in the paint right away.


The guy is huge... we need to trade up (with our 2nd rd picks) to make sure we get a chance at this guy:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Honestly it wouldn't suprise me at all if James Lang ends up going to the Spurs or Mavericks at the end of Round One. He seems to be playing well and both teams need to get bigger. Basically Lang could back up Nowitski and LaFrentz in Dallas and Duncan and lets say Olowakandi in San Antonio.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Anyone else think Jules Camara could be a Keon Clark-type player if he gets a chance?



Good observation!

:yes:


You just might be on to something! Could be a good pickup in the 2nd round!


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Just curious, but does anyone have problems with these videos?

I open them up and there is a huge delay in the video transfer, it goes so slow that I can't even see exactly the player workouts.

I can see clearly if the video is paused but it seems to skip over the video at times and is not presented smoothly at all.

Anyone else have this problem? Is there anyway I can fix this?


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

I too thought Lang and Baby Shaq looked like Baby Curry's. Chris Bosh looks like he is going to be a bust. He looks very stiff in his movement, no fluidity. He is compared to Garnett on nbadraftnet. No way. Unfortunately Wade was being guarded by a point guard, not a shooting guard. By the way, our team needs a small forward. Pavel didn't look as good as his first workout, he was stumbling a bit. If he has back problems already from team workouts, imagine what an NBA season will do to him (the next E-Rob). Miami might trade down to nab Reece Gaines, maybe with Memphis. He looks to be a good fit there.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

did anyone notice Lang breathing very loudly and looked almost like he was gonna collapse at after his last dunk. and how pavel looked like when he picked up the balls he looked like he was in pain?


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Wade looked impressive in those clips. He scored on Bogans and Nicholas and made a nice defensive play on Bogans who is a SG.

Wade looks like he be be a nice steal in the draft -- but the problem is his size and jump shot.

I think his 6-10 1/2" wingspan negates his lack of height in a way as long as he develops a somewhat reliable jumpshot. I think he could be a pretty good defender and scorer in the NBA.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/heat/news/draft2003_index.html
> 
> Also videos of Bosh and Pavel.
> ...


I don't know what video clip you're watching, but the one at that link didn't impress me at all. One shot (which you did see if he drew iron), on mediocre defensive stop, and a crossover move with a left handed lay up? And that's impressive? I'm not saying that he won't be good, but that clip is nothing to get excited about.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Heh, I tend to agree with Mike. None of those clips showed anything that revealing. Just 30 second blips of guys doing a couple of drills, which everyone looked good in. They're neat to watch, but they don't really reveal anything at all.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Wade just looked solid on D. True its just a video that does not say much but he showed that he has some good quickness and defensive ability with his long arms and quick feet.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Wade did look pretty nice, nothing special though. You could say that Keith Bogans pulling up and shooting over him was more indicative of Wade's game...what happens when it is Allan Houston? On the other hand, it looked like he'll be able to handle an Allan Houston level athlete's defense...


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Video of Wade and I'm drooling....*



> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know what video clip you're watching, but the one at that link didn't impress me at all. One shot (which you did see if he drew iron), on mediocre defensive stop, and a crossover move with a left handed lay up? And that's impressive? I'm not saying that he won't be good, but that clip is nothing to get excited about.


Given that it was a 30 sec clip, what would have impressed you?


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Video of Wade and I'm drooling....*



> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Given that it was a 30 sec clip, what would have impressed you?


Pavol, Lang, and Bosh did.

Pavol because of his sheer size, agility/footwook, and seemingly soft hands (seemed a bit slow though)

Lang - length, athleticism, footspeed, and coordination for a big kid

Bosh - (to tell you the truth, I can't remember what impressed me about him at the moment)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pavel looked robotic picking up the Balls though :no:

And it looked like someone stole his real arms and replaced them with mine...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*bump*

I just had a scary thought. Please, please someone slap me out of it . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

I envisioned an accomplished collegiate player ready to make an immediate impact coming entering the NBA draft. He measured 6'5.25" with shoes, a huge 6'8" wingspan at a recent NBA predraft camp. He is one of the top 3 SG prospects in his class. NBADraft.net had this to say about him:

<i>Very athletic 2 guard with good vision and passing ability...... Offensive game is very solid. Shoots the ball very well from the field and three point land...... Slashes to the basket with <b>a great first step</b> and finishes well with good hops and strength.

A tad undersized at the wing position at 6-5..... </i>

His name: <b>Trent Hassell</b>



This whole 'great first step' verbiage is a little scary. They are saying the same thing about Wade. Knowing now that Hassell is an above-average defender... how is Wade going to have more success than Trent at the next level?! Someone please prove this to me. I'm getting a little scared folks.




VD


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: bump*



> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> I just had a scary thought. Please, please someone slap me out of it . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> I envisioned an accomplished collegiate player ready to make an immediate impact coming entering the NBA draft. He measured 6'5.25" with shoes, a huge 6'8" wingspan at a recent NBA predraft camp. He is one of the top 3 SG prospects in his class. NBADraft.net had this to say about him:
> ...



When we drafted Hassell had you ever seen him play in college? I think most of us here have seen Wade play at Marquette because of their NCAA success and I think it's safe to say that Wade _DOES_ have a great first step....


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: bump*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> When we drafted Hassell had you ever seen him play in college? I think most of us here have seen Wade play at Marquette because of their NCAA success and I think it's safe to say that Wade _DOES_ have a great first step....


True. Hassell was no slouch though. He tore up the Chicago camp and he was rated as a top 20 prospect by some major pubs:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/2001/draft/news/2001/06/11/mock_draft/
http://www.nbadraft.net/2001prospects.htm


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: bump*



> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> True. Hassell was no slouch though. He tore up the Chicago camp and he was rated as a top 20 prospect by some major pubs:
> ...


I still don't think Hassell is that bad of a player. I think he can be like that player who showed up in Boston in game 1 of last season and scored like 25 points. I think we're gonna need a guy like Hassell who won't throw up shots, he'll know to give it to Curry and Chandler.

I don't think Hassell is such a slouch even after his last season. 

Regarding those mocks... if he was a real top 20 pick he wouldn't have slipped IMO


OT: That first one had Curry going 1, Brown going 5, and Loren Woods going 9... crazy!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: bump*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I still don't think Hassell is that bad of a player. I think he can be like that player who showed up in Boston in game 1 of last season and scored like 25 points. I think we're gonna need a guy like Hassell who won't throw up shots, he'll know to give it to Curry and Chandler.
> ...


Well I think Wade is a better player than Hassell hands down. He is smooth and has a great knack for the game. (Knack being something that can't really be taught ya know?!)

I'm just fearful he won't enjoy as much success in the pros... and I have a hard time seeing enough minutes for Jamal, Jay, Trent (coaches' favorite), Roger, and Jalen at the guard positions. Seems like if we do indeed draft Wade... it would make sense for Jay or Jamal to be traded as well.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: bump*



> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm just fearful he won't enjoy as much success in the pros... and I have a hard time seeing enough minutes for Jamal, Jay, Trent (coaches' favorite), Roger, and Jalen at the guard positions. Seems like if we do indeed draft Wade... it would make sense for Jay or Jamal to be traded as well.


What is Trent Hassell's height? I think Hassell would be better off than EROB at coming off the bench at the SF spot if we draft Wade. He gets rebounds, and his dribbling skills are equal to a forward's rather than a guards. Then we have no PT for EROB...

we have too many average to above average players with out those 1 or 2 GREAT players... we should be better than 30 wins with all this depth right? We'll probably end up dealing 4 guys for that potential superstar (Rashard Lewis?)... that's what I think we should do anyways.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Hawk... we will be better then 30 wins as each year passes. Our team lacked experience last year.

When you put 4 of 5 starts on the floor with less then 2-3 years of experience, I think 30 wins is amazing.


----------

